# gathering day 2



## amtrakwolverine (Oct 31, 2009)

woke up around 7am and could not get back to sleep. checked emails and watched tv. left just before 10AM to catch the orange line to north station. Ended up being on the same train as the rest of the gang but in a different car. we were pre-boarded on the downeaster and departed on time. for lunch on the train i had a pizza and a coke. a tour guide was on the train who told some history of portland. arrived around on time into Portland. me and few others went to a local sub store for something to do. returned to north station and was again pre-boarded onto the downeaster. we had the car to ourselves both time.Upon returning to north station we all left for dinner at the beer place. I had a chicken breast sandwich and a rootbeer. After dinner i left to go to salam to see what was up. Big mistake. leaving that late the salam station was a mad house. once i got off the train i said forget it and got in line to get on the returning train a waste of $10 for a round trip ticket. if i had gone earlier it wouldn't have been crazy but going late the party was winding down and everyone was leaving. returned to the hotel and uploaded the days videos to youtube. stay tuned for part 3.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Oct 31, 2009)

pictures from day 2.

the power for the downeaster to and from portland







the cabbage






the train and the group


----------



## lyke99 (Nov 1, 2009)

[ we all left for dinner at the beer place.

Which "beer place?" I have a soon-to-be brother-in-law in Boston and would be interested in checking it out.


----------



## J-1 3235 (Nov 1, 2009)

lyke99 said:


> [ we all left for dinner at the beer place.
> 
> Which "beer place?" I have a soon-to-be brother-in-law in Boston and would be interested in checking it out.


This Beer Works, just down the street from the Garden.

I'm not certain if many folks even drank any beer, if so, maybe they'll share their opinion of it.

Mike

P.S. Thanks for the photos, Kevin


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 1, 2009)

J-1 3235 said:


> lyke99 said:
> 
> 
> > Which "beer place?" I have a soon-to-be brother-in-law in Boston and would be interested in checking it out.
> ...


I don't think many did, but I was one of the few.

I admit that I'm not a beer drinker usually, but I did not care for it too much. I'm not even sure of the kind I got. What I first wanted (a light ale) they didn't have. Then the server rattled off some names and types. I recall him saying a "rye", so I tried it. It turned out to be a dark beer.


----------



## AAARGH! (Nov 5, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> J-1 3235 said:
> 
> 
> > lyke99 said:
> ...


The Beer Works was a disappointment to me. Joe's the first night was much better.

In two words: "Lousy service". Our server was borderline incompetent. Our orders hadn't even been taken while others already had their meals. Don't get me started on waiting over 45 minutes for the check.

The food wasn't that great either, but it was decent enough.


----------



## Neil_M (Nov 5, 2009)

AAARGH! said:


> Don't get me started on waiting over 45 minutes for the check.


If they are slow coming to get the money, then just get up and start to walk out, that normally grabs their attention.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 5, 2009)

Neil_M said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get me started on waiting over 45 minutes for the check.
> ...


We couldn't, they took one credit card per check before we even ordered. If we left, we'd have to abandon our cards.


----------



## Neil_M (Nov 5, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Neil_M said:
> 
> 
> > AAARGH! said:
> ...


I wouldn't hand over my card like that, as soon as its out of your sight how do you know they ain't cloning it?


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 5, 2009)

Neil_M said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Neil_M said:
> ...


Its happened to me before in various other establishments-- it prevents individuals from large parties from walking out or people who drink too much from skipping on a tab.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for your reports & pictures, Kevin.

I was on the lucky side of the table and actually got decent service at Beer Works. They did make a mistake on my order and gave me sweet potato fries, but they quickly got me the onion rings.


----------



## had8ley (Nov 6, 2009)

Jack and all the AU Gathering participants;

I feel really badly about the Beer Works springing a leak. I had a first hand account of what didn't/should have happened from Tom. AU was kind enough to accommodate my guests and I so that we could get back to Portland and still enjoy the comraderie.

From my observations there was plenty of conversations and catching up done both on the train and the restaurant. From what I have read every thing else came off as planned. Funny thing, I ordered a beer at the Beer Hall and forgot to order food I was so engrossed in trying to meet each and every one of you. To all those that participated I salute you for believing in AU; for the admins and two excellent leaders you have my sincere appreciation for making this 3rd Gathering a major success. Our next Gathering is but a year away. See you there wherever it may be! 

Jay Hadley

P.S. The chowdah was very good Patrick :lol:


----------



## jack615 (Nov 6, 2009)

Ya i feel bad for the group who had to endure that service, especially since I was the one that suggested the place for its convienience to North Station. To see that people waited so long to get their food while others including myself got their food is upsetting. And didnt like to hear that after I left it took a while for many of you to get your checks. The place is usually pretty on the ball and they clearly dropped it for us. So again I apologize and hope that the dinner didnt ruin the weekend at all for you guys. I still had a great time and would like to do this again.

Jack


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 6, 2009)

jack615 said:


> and hope that the dinner didnt ruin the weekend at all for you guys. I still had a great time and would like to do this again.


So did I!

I consider it the same as I do riding Amtrak - there may be a few bumps and the tracks may be rough in spots, but it won't stop me from riding again!


----------

